# Replacement door seal



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

hi, our van has exactly the same door seals as the current chausson range and i am looking to replace it as ours is very tatty, called in Lowdhams today and guy reckons he can't get any anywhere, so surely some other type will do the job, but which one? 


hope someone on here as had the same problem and got a result using a different seal 



john


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Google Seals direct. They have a comprehensive range of door and window seals.


----------



## TickTok (Aug 27, 2010)

The-Cookies said:


> hi, our van has exactly the same door seals as the current chausson range and i am looking to replace it as ours is very tatty, called in Lowdhams today and guy reckons he can't get any anywhere, so surely some other type will do the job, but which one?
> 
> hope someone on here as had the same problem and got a result using a different seal
> 
> john


Hi,

I have used this company, they may have something suitable, there are one or two others if you google 'door seals' good luck 

http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

We use seals direct aswell they havnt let us down yet.You can request samples of the seals so you can match them up i think you might even be able to send them a sample and they will match it up but not to sure about that as we have the samples anyway.
Kev


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

just contacted seals direct going to send pictures to them.


the lady said they should be able to find something suitable and as good


thanks to you all


john


----------

